# Using TV as PC monitor but can't use full screen mode



## Nearlysorted (May 12, 2010)

Hi,

I am using a sony bravia tv as a computer monitor with my dell inspiron 545. I connected it using a VGA cable. There is not even a flicker when using any programme with my computer but when I try and watch films or load a game in full screen mode the screen flicks to black roughly every two minutes. I have tried adusting the refresh rate but this has not made any difference.

I would be grateful if someone could tell me the solution to this problem, what's the use of a large screen tv if you can't use it too watch films?

Thanks,

Nearlysorted.


----------



## Grob needs help (Mar 3, 2009)

i have had the same sort of problem with a old monitor of mine a while ago and it turned out to be the display settings set on the computer, try adjusting those i know this may mean living with poor quality graphics but it might solve the problem.

also what are the specs of the computer including graphics/sound/processor/ram


----------



## Nearlysorted (May 12, 2010)

Thanks Grob for your reply, specifically what display settings? Below are my specs. 


Model: Dell inspiron 545, bios A11
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q8300 @ 250GHz
Ram: 6GB
Sound: Realtek High Definition Audio
Graphics: ATI Radeon HD 4350

Thanks again for the assist.


----------



## Grob needs help (Mar 3, 2009)

well for me it was resolution but just play with them all and see what happens, thats the best bet. but looking at your specs there should not be any thing wrong. is the TV a HDTV?


----------



## Nearlysorted (May 12, 2010)

Yes, my resolution is 1024 x 768. I was thinking maybe I have used the wrong cable to connect but like I said everything else is fine


----------



## Thetrixrabbit (Mar 31, 2010)

have you tried just using 640 x 480 and 800 x 600 rez? Your tv is a new one so its prob not the problem but worth a try after all.


----------



## Thetrixrabbit (Mar 31, 2010)

if his tv is the one im looking at it is Full HD 1080p.


----------

